# Tempo seco mantém-se nos próximos três meses



## Vince (12 Nov 2007 às 12:45)

TSF:



> *Tempo seco mantém-se nos próximos três meses*
> O tempo seco vai manter-se no país. A previsão sazonal do Instituto de Meteorologia indica que a queda de chuva será inferior aos valores médios, ao longo dos próximos três meses.
> ( 11:15 / 12 de Novembro 07 )
> 
> ...


(c) TSF


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2007 às 18:41)

Pois é, é isso e o Verão mais quente de sempre eles não sei porque é que dissem babuseiras tão grandes quando sabem bem que nem a previsão de 15 dias dá certa


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2007 às 21:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois é, é isso e o Verão mais quente de sempre eles não sei porque é que dissem babuseiras tão grandes quando sabem bem que nem a previsão de 15 dias dá certa



Já foi várias vezes esclarecido no Forum que as previsões não eram do IM, e que este até fez um comunicado na altura a demarcar-se das mesmas.

Por acaso esta manhã ouvi na TSF a entrevista à responsável do IM, Teresa Abrantes, e ela foi extremamente correcta. Fez questão de realçar que eram previsões sazonais, e tinham que ser encaradas como tal, não significando certezas. Aliás, do que me lembro acho que ela nunca falou em tempo seco durante 3 meses, falou de precipitação abaixo da média, segundo as previsões sazonais que tinham.
As previsões sazonais, boas ou más, são as que temos, e as limitações das mesmas devem ser do conhecimento de quem as utiliza ou fala nelas ao público em geral, e isso por acaso neste exemplo foi feito, ao contrário do que se passou com as tais previsões do Verão.

Mais ainda, o jornalista tentou puxar a conversa para o aquecimento global e associar a situação nacional às alterações climáticas, e a responsável do IM demarcou-se de tal associação e falou resumidamente sobre o que são alterações globais e o que é variabilidade climática.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2007 às 21:27)

Vamos lá por partes porque tudo ainda está em aberto. As previsões actuais não perspectivam ocorrência de precipitação até meados do mês. Mas há que aguardar até ao início de Janeiro para concluir-se que podemos estar a atravessar novamente um período de escassa precipitação.
O que hoje temos são simplesmente meras tendências … Aguardemos pacientemente até ao início de Janeiro para tirar conclusões.


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2007 às 21:40)

Entendo perfeitamente a informação dada pelo IM.
Ora se Novembro em média é muito chuvoso e se não há precipitação, é normal que a previsão sazonal indique precipitação abaixo da média ou então, para compensar, teríamos de ter um Dezembro e Janeiro de dilúvio ....


----------



## Brigantia (12 Nov 2007 às 22:44)

As previsões sazonais valem o que valem, o que é um facto é que a situação actual começa a ser complicada.


----------



## belem (14 Nov 2007 às 00:24)

http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 00:36)

É sem dúvida uma ilação notável a da TSF:

*Se*

*"A última previsão sazonal que temos indica que iremos ter precipitações abaixo dos valores normais..."*

*Então
*

_*"Tempo seco mantém-se nos próximos três meses"*_


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2007 às 09:41)

*Três meses sem chuva agravam cenário de seca *

Dois terços do País já estão em situação de seca meteorológica fraca. E o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) avisa que nos próximos três meses poderá haver menos chuva do que o normal. Previsões que, a confirmarem-se, agravarão a falta de pastagens para o gado, o atraso das culturas já denunciado pelos agricultores e a escassez de água em algumas albufeiras, que fazem temer uma seca como a de 2004/2005, que originou 821 milhões de euros de prejuízos.

Para terça feira está já agendada uma reunião da comissão de gestão de albufeiras, de onde poderão sair medidas de preparação para o agravamento da situação. Representantes da meteorologia, do Instituto da Água (INAG), agricultores, produtores de energia, entre outros, avaliarão o problema, embora para já não se esperem restrições ao uso da água. 

Ontem, os responsáveis do INAG desdramatizaram o problema, dizendo que estamos numa fase inicial e que a seca ainda é meteorológica, ou seja, resume-se à falta de chuva, não afectando com gravidade as reservas de água. "Estamos a atravessar um período seco dentro da variabilidade normal do clima no País", afirmou José Rocha Afonso, vice-presidente do Instituto da Água, à margem de uma reunião que juntou em Lisboa especialistas americanos e espanhóis em gestão da seca.

Apesar de Outubro ter sido muito seco e de na primeira quinzena deste mês não ter chovido, a situação pode inverter-se de um momento para o outro e a tempo de repôr as reservas de água. Aliás, para segunda feira, os meteorologistas já prevêem chuva e descida da temperatura.

O INAG afirma ainda que a quantidade de água disponível a nível superficial (albufeiras) e subterrânea (aquíferos) é monitorizada constantemente e que actualmente não há razões para alarme pois as reservas "estão boas". Segundo o boletim de armazenamento de Outubro do INAG, das 57 albufeiras monitorizadas, nove apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 10 inferiores a 40%. 

Contudo, na barragem da Aguieira, a água utilizada para a produção eléctrica já foi reduzida. Na albufeira do Alto Lindoso, em Ponte da Barca, onde funciona a maior barragem hidroeléctrica portuguesa, atingiu--se recentemente um mínimo histórico, registando apenas 32,5% da capacidade máxima, menos de metade dos valores habituais.

Seca meteorológica

Ao DN, Adérito Serrão, presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, afirmou que a realidade ainda não dá razões para alarme porque o território está no nível de seca menos elevado. Mas salientou que "os sinais" estão à vista e que, em Outubro de 2004, quando começou a pior seca dos últimos tempos, a situação até era mais favorável do que é agora.

À Lusa, o ministro do Ambiente também colocou a tónica na atenção e não tanto na preocupação. "A situação está a ser acompanhada", disse.

http://dn.sapo.pt/2007/11/17/sociedade/tres_meses_chuva_agravam_cenario_sec.html

Mas esta gente saberá o que vai acontecer esta semana  já para não falar em Janeiro.


----------



## belem (17 Nov 2007 às 09:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Três meses sem chuva agravam cenário de seca *
> 
> Dois terços do País já estão em situação de seca meteorológica fraca. E o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) avisa que nos próximos três meses poderá haver menos chuva do que o normal. Previsões que, a confirmarem-se, agravarão a falta de pastagens para o gado, o atraso das culturas já denunciado pelos agricultores e a escassez de água em algumas albufeiras, que fazem temer uma seca como a de 2004/2005, que originou 821 milhões de euros de prejuízos.
> 
> ...



Venha ela que só faz é falta.


----------



## BARROS (17 Nov 2007 às 12:44)

Se acalmem. O mundo está assim mesmo. O BRASIL por exemplo, atravessou uma seca maior que a normal, 1 mês a mais sem chuvas, e a previsão era de que na primavera, as chuvas ficassem abaixo do normal. Mas em Novembro as chuvas já passaram da média histórica em muitas localidades do país, contrariando a previsão. Na verdade até têm se registrados muitos estragos e algumas mortes por conta da fúria das tempestades. Parece culpa do La NIÑA, irmã do EL NIÑO... mas não tem nada mais chato mesmo do que um maldito anticilone atuando acima de nós. Aqui eles atuam com força de Maio até Setembro!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Nov 2007 às 01:05)

Espero que estejam errados e que o AA tenha ido de férias prolongadas para a Conchinchina!!! Alias onde fica a Cochinchina???


----------

